# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  VBA Programmer Rate (hourly/ daily/ per project)

## abousetta

Hi guys,

I want to learn from your collective experience... how much do vba programmers get paid these days (roughly mid-2013)? And is this more or less than what they are paid for other programming languages (e.g. C++)? Do people who write solutions in multiple languages (e.g. COM Add-in) get more or pretty much the same?

If you don't want to post directly to the thread, please feel free to PM me and I will add it as an 'Anonymous' poster to here.

Also does anyone second a thread where freelance programmers can put their credentials/ contact information? Some people currently have websites and put their URLs in the signature but there is no place to see/ compare them. Thoughts?

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## oeldere

Interesting question Abousetta  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

I was getting $50+ in 2006 - and the few gigs I get these days haven't even blinked at that quote - I suspect that $90 is normal???

----------


## JosephP

if they are good probably between $100-150 per hour (for projects where an hourly rate is applicable) but that will also depend on factors like industry and other skills. how long is that piece of string? ;-)

----------


## markathenan

Wow, no kidding..

----------

